# Pregnant Uber Driver - need advice



## muzichik09 (Jun 28, 2016)

Because of extenuating and rough circumstances I am thinking of returning to be an uber driver. I was a driver for a few weeks last year as a way to kill time. I am now 5 months pregnant, recently fired and need money quick. For reference I live in the Orlando area.

I am looking on thoughts about pregnant uber drivers and any alternative suggestions as greatly appreciated.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

It's not really ideal because of circulation and putting yourself at an increased risk of being in an accident. Maybe one or two rides per day? Babysitting other kids would be better. I did that for extra money when I was prego. The money was better than being a driver. I just don't have the patience for that anymore. Good luck whatever you decide.


----------



## Yulli Yung (Jul 4, 2017)

muzichik09 said:


> Because of extenuating and rough circumstances I am thinking of returning to be an uber driver. I was a driver for a few weeks last year as a way to kill time. I am now 5 months pregnant, recently fired and need money quick. For reference I live in the Orlando area.
> 
> I am looking on thoughts about pregnant uber drivers and any alternative suggestions as greatly appreciated.


This is whats wrong with uber and lyft. If you cant get a job doing anything else, become a driver!!!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

muzichik09 said:


> Because of extenuating and rough circumstances I am thinking of returning to be an uber driver. I was a driver for a few weeks last year as a way to kill time. I am now 5 months pregnant, recently fired and need money quick. For reference I live in the Orlando area.
> 
> I am looking on thoughts about pregnant uber drivers and any alternative suggestions as greatly appreciated.


Good Luck.



muzichik09 said:


> Because of extenuating and rough circumstances I am thinking of returning to be an uber driver. I was a driver for a few weeks last year as a way to kill time. I am now 5 months pregnant, recently fired and need money quick. For reference I live in the Orlando area.
> 
> I am looking on thoughts about pregnant uber drivers and any alternative suggestions as greatly appreciated.


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

Its a high stress low pay dangerous job if you pick up in the wrong hood. Dont do this for your baby


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Only do it M-F during business hours aka between 6-10am when people are working, 3pm-7pm as folks are getting off work. 

Look into CS jobs that can be done from home. Secret shopper gigs. And gov't programs to help young unemployed mothers to be (if they still exist).


----------



## cdm813 (Jan 9, 2017)

Get out of Orlando. Among the lowest rates in the US. Arguably not even profitable.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Personally I know nothing about being pregnant, being a man. But driving while pregnant doesn't sound that bad to me. Don't women normally continue to work their normal jobs during pregnancy until very close to giving birth?

Sometimes they take extra precautions, like pregnant police officers are exempted from qualifying with or cleaning their guns [due to risk of lead poisoning and the harmful noise levels to the fetus], but not from carrying them.

Some articles I found:

https://www.babycenter.com/0_car-safety-during-pregnancy_10315876.bc
http://www.npr.org/sections/health-...hile-pregnant-is-riskier-than-you-might-think

It recommends changing the steering wheel angle, sitting far from the steering wheel, using safety belts below the belly.

I wonder if for safety there is something you could wear like a kevlar vest over your belly to protect it as well?



Yulli Yung said:


> This is whats wrong with uber and lyft. If you cant get a job doing anything else, become a driver!!!


I think that it isn't what is wrong with Uber and Lyft... it is what is wrong with most everyone else. It should be easy to get a job. I think the main reason it is not easy is because there is huge legal liability with employees. No one can fire an employee without a discrimination lawsuit and paying out unemployment benefits so companies have to be very careful who they hire, and even who they interview.

I think some people actually make a living just applying for jobs to sue the companies.

Of course one major downside to doing contractor work while pregnant... No maternity leave pay!


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Yulli Yung said:


> This is whats wrong with uber and lyft. If you cant get a job doing anything else, become a driver!!!


And they expect this to pay more than minimum wage?


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Ubering in Orlando is a waste of time and money,

Just going to come right out and say it. At the current rates your trading equity and wearing out car parts for right around cost.

There's a lot of minimum wage employers in town to choose from, start dumping applications and you'll get something.

Disney
Universal
Orlando airport
I-drive

Here's a local employer right near downtown that has positions year round.

No experience needed, HS diploma or GED for a lot of it. Sure it's min wage or not much better but it's WAY better money than you'll bring in doing uber and far safer than driving a taxi.

http://www.mearstransportation.com/our-company/careers/careersframe.html?id=0
8 jobs on there require nothing but HS diploma or GED or very limited knowledge of the area.
(customer service rep jobs are the taxi/luxury vehicle call center AKA dispatch.)

Do uber to get some quick cash and keep from bouncing checks and keep from starving but beyond that it's a horrible idea.

I know i'm biased against uber but you should be able to see the writing on the wall when everyone is telling you it's a bad idea.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

You can always become a pregnant model on instagram.


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

muzichik09 said:


> Because of extenuating and rough circumstances I am thinking of returning to be an uber driver. I was a driver for a few weeks last year as a way to kill time. I am now 5 months pregnant, recently fired and need money quick. For reference I live in the Orlando area.
> 
> I am looking on thoughts about pregnant uber drivers and any alternative suggestions as greatly appreciated.


Have you tried any of the local temp agencies:
https://www.yelp.com/search?cflt=employmentagencies&find_loc=Orlando,+FL

The agencies noted above may have info on some jobs where you could work remotely.

If UBERing is the only option available to you, then use your best judgement and make common sense decisions:

1) Stay hydrated
2) Avoid heavy lifting (referring to luggage)
3) Take plenty of breaks

I wish you the best of luck in all you do.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Your health, and the health of your baby are the most important considerations. You'll get through the rest of the mess.

Before I even considered driving, I would *consult your doctor*. Your doctor knows YOU, and they know much more about any possible risks than any anonymous person on some Internet discussion forum...no matter how well-intentioned.


----------



## Bluebird97 (Jul 12, 2017)

Become a school bus driver. That's what I do. Most school districts are always hiring. Uber is my backup income during Xmas break, spring break, on my break in the middle of the day, after my summer school route, and any time I need extra money. My district starts at $16.33/hour. I have a 6.5 hour run with a break in the middle. When your child gets older you can be on his/her same school schedule. Some districts even let you take your kids along on your route.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Bluebird97 said:


> Become a school bus driver. That's what I do. Most school districts are always hiring. Uber is my backup income during Xmas break, spring break, on my break in the middle of the day, after my summer school route, and any time I need extra money. My district starts at $16.33/hour. I have a 6.5 hour run with a break in the middle. When your child gets older you can be on his/her same school schedule. Some districts even let you take your kids along on your route.


And
You have INSURANCE.


----------



## kk21912003 (May 5, 2017)

How could you be fired during pregnancy. in the first place? Gosh. I definitely won't recommend this gig to any pregnant women.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Making money is tough out there. Last two month was very slow. There are drivers everywhere. You hardly get 1 ping in an hour. People will stress you out and you want to avoid stress. You can try publix or wawa. They hire all the time or try sears marketing jobs. Even if you decide to do it don't drive the nights.


----------



## Uber Uber (Jun 27, 2015)

Please consider not only that an accident is possible but more importantly sitting around for a long period of time is a very very unhealthy thing for any person in general, even more so a pregnant person and your babies health can be compromised.

If you drive for hours, make sure you exercise!!!


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Yulli Yung said:


> This is whats wrong with uber and lyft. If you cant get a job doing anything else, become a driver!!!


The same can be said about taxi drivers, truck drivers, tug boat captains, cops, soldiers, etc.

It's all perspective.


----------

